# anyway to find out who the OW is?



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

I am new here and curious. My husand was having an affair, and I found out a month ago today. He has deleted every trace of this woman from the computer.. can a lawyer or PI still find her? There are a million ways to find out online if they are cheating, but seems like none to find out who with.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you still with him? Because if you are and he refuses to be transparent and remorseful give you the info then you should file for D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes.. he doesn't know her last name, and when he was caught the first thing he did was delete everything.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I seriously doubt he doesn't know how to find her again, give us some details
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Well I seriously doubt he doesn't know how to find her again, give us some details
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He met her online. They were very careful to not exchange names and phone numbers. I found the receipt for the hotel in his car.i would like to divorce him, but all the proof she existed is gone. All I have is a screenshot of her yahoo address. Side note. This went on for almost 8 months ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Does the computer run backups like time machine on Macs? Maybe it isn't all really gone !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what site did they meet on, Ash...Mad....?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

princesleia said:


> He met her online. They were very careful to not exchange names and phone numbers. I found the receipt for the hotel in his car.i would like to divorce him, but all the proof she existed is gone. All I have is a screenshot of her yahoo address. Side note. This went on for almost 8 months ;(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


8 months? I wouldnt believe him for a second that he doesn't know her last name/contact info.

Email the yahoo address.

If you would divorce over this, then don't let up until you get a name. You'll never be able to move on if he's lying and covering up. For all you know, he could still be at it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope you have a keylogger installed by now?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you call the hotel to verify who's names they used . If they had an affair for 8 moths he knows and is not saying , deleting her mails is to protect her not you. If he is serious about your marriage he would fess us , if not he will carry on as he is secure and safe in his lies . 

I assume by what you wrote he is not remorseful and is bidding his time . Affair folk don't go NC and keep to it , invest in a VAR , GPS tracker and spyware for the computer. Be patient and hang in there , they will make contact .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Unless he is security savvy there are still records. What kind of phone does he have? What host for email did he use? Somewhere there is evidence. Search his computer for files modified during that period. 

But that phone... if he has an iPhone, you will get him. I don't know about Droids. Maybe someone else does.

Also, look in his email list under men's names. Common tactic. If he got sex out of her once he has probably taken it underground. 

Get tested ASAP.

And put him on a lie detector. he might confess before getting there. But it might only be enough to make you want to cancel the appt. So go anyway. Cheaters lie. And only give enough to try to get away from telling everything.

But personally I would divorce him. Hooking up online is well over my line. You can't get away from technology so the threat would always be looming for you. And for him, it payed off. The reward is already clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried the yahoo... It just her screen name, not an email. He used an app on his phone so there really was nothing on the computer other than the message that I saw. And yes, it was AM that he met her on, but he deactivated that account as well. 
I know it's not her fault. I just need to know who she is. Everytime I leave my house I'm staring at people like they could be her. It's bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wow, 3rd AM mention today, what an awful site


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Shoot us the email addy. Obfuscate it so it won't turn up in a search.

For instance, if it were [email protected] you could post it as c/h/e/a/t/i/n/g/h/o at y.com
Gmail g.com. etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if they met, didn't they exchange numbers at all?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Is he trying to reconcile ? The comment about affair folk not holding to NC is widely know , he or she will break NC .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

iPhone? There might be stuff in backup when he synced to the pc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Ugh. What a waste of ten years. Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Send the screen name then

Do you have the acct name he used? Someone recently guessed a security question for their spouse. Maybe you can deactivated the acct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> Ugh. What a waste of ten years. Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately true for many
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how long ago was d-day? to be honest if he was on AM, I seriously doubt this was his one and only time he was unfaithful


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

It was a Droid. He wants to reconcile. But that's still not processing in my mind
Am. Yahoo messenger and google chat all stink ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

The account was opened in may. The receipt (in his name) was July.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> It was a Droid. He wants to reconcile. But that's still not processing in my mind
> Am. Yahoo messenger and google chat all stink ;(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he wants to reconcile book a polygraph and tell him of the date , do not back once booked . Waywards often crack before the poly .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you straight up asked him what her name is/where she's from/how long it went on? He needs to be transparent.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

H/e/l/b/9/6/9/6. Yahoo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dmb41 (Nov 8, 2011)

In a very sim situation.. I'm sorry


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

He swears he doesn't know how to contact her. He got an email from a fake fb account threatening him to keep me away from her. I don't know. It's a mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> H/e/l/b/9/6/9/6. Yahoo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sunnyvale CA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

And how does she even know you found out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Westlake OH
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> He swears he doesn't know how to contact her. He got an email from a fake fb account threatening him to keep me away from her. I don't know. It's a mess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even more reason to verify if he is telling the truth and take her down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> Westlake OH
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The mail trace shows Sunnyvale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

She probably set up a dummy address
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

That's so bizzare. We live in Ohio. They met a lot according to him. 
She knows because I was an idiot and sent her a message.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I would think that she still has a profile on AM? Can he ID her on there?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

can you afford a PI?


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

She took it down from am. 
I have no idea... I mean, i don't even know if they would help me. I have emailed one, he never got back to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> That's so bizzare. We live in Ohio. They met a lot according to him.
> She knows because I was an idiot and sent her a message.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Start by confirming your husband is telling the truth , then if he is on your side you use the AM account to track her down , her account may still be active . I can only assume by her actions she has a lot to lose and the fact your husband disposed of all evidence say he is seriously covering up for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> She probably set up a dummy address
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's clearly much smarter than I am. Jeez.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sorry. How do you use the am site to track her down? It's all locked down like fort knox. I think that's the point of a garbage site like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

princesleia said:


> That's so bizzare. We live in Ohio. They met a lot according to him.
> She knows because I was an idiot and sent her a message.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm confused...how did you send her a message if you don't have any contact info?

There is a simple answer, and I believe someone else already posted it. Tell him you want the name / details or you're filing. Then DO IT.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

8 months?

He knows her name, he`s lying to you and probably still ****ing her.

Serve him with divorce papers, tell him if he wants the process stopped he`ll give you her name/info then file whether he gives you the name or not.

You don`t owe him any honesty.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> Start by confirming your husband is telling the truth , then if he is on your side you use the AM account to track her down , her account may still be active . I can only assume by her actions she has a lot to lose and the fact your husband disposed of all evidence say he is seriously covering up for her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Either that or there IS no AM account, and this is someone she knows...


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

The mail tracker site I used is 

Email Address/Name Finder and Background/Records FinderN

With a .com extension after the yahoo address. It has been around sixty percent successful by those I know who have used it .

Your husband is he only one who can help on AM as he will know her ID . This assumes the AM is not a red herring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

So sorry you're going through all this. I know how frustrating it can be. But I'm curious why you feel you need to know who she is -- you know your husband, and he's the one who hurt you. Not arguing, just trying to understand. He's actually admitted to the A. That may not seem lucky but in some ways it's good to know.

What is AM? How do I get on it to check out my own possWH?


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I'm confused...how did you send her a message if you don't have any contact info?
> 
> There is a simple answer, and I believe someone else already posted it. Tell him you want the name / details or you're filing. Then DO IT.


I saw her yahoo screen name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

I_Will_Survive said:


> So sorry you're going through all this. I know how frustrating it can be. But I'm curious why you feel you need to know who she is -- you know your husband, and he's the one who hurt you. Not arguing, just trying to understand. He's actually admitted to the A. That may not seem lucky but in some ways it's good to know.
> 
> What is AM? How do I get on it to check out my own possWH?


That's the million dollar question. I don't know. I know that he's a liar. I guess I just want to see for myself? It's insane. I'm aware 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I_Will_Survive said:


> What is AM? How do I get on it to check out my own possWH?


AM is a dating website designed specifically for people who want to have affairs, the actual name of the site is filtered here

ash l ey Mad i son

no spaces


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

You said he used google chat? Does that mean he has a google email as well? If so, gmail sometimes records Internet history even if the person is using settings to avoid their browser tracking their moves. OR if you accidentally left your gmail account logged in while he was searching you could have the Internet history on your account. Hopefully you'll be able to see threads that he posted on AM, be able to read them and figure out who OW is. It's been a couple of weeks since I've learned this, so I'd have to search for the information on how to find the history.

You should get a VAR and hide it where he's likely to talk to her. Eight month affairs don't usually end this quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Any Info would be great. My gmail is always open, so maybe that's an idea. I know he primarily used the phone apps, but he's lazy. I could see him using the comp once or twice. 
Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

Is the Droid account in his name or both of yours? If you're on the account too, then call the provider (Verizon, etc.) and have them help you get access to the account online. They will do this since you are both on the account and both have equal legal access. If you'd prefer you can just walk-in to one of their stores and I'm sure they'd help you. Once you have access you can check to the inbound/outbound calls/texts to his phone# over the time period you know this was going on. The text message content won't show up but the number will. You can then do a reverse phone number match on the phone number and hopefully get the person it is registered to (OW).

You should also check credit card statements, checking account statements, etc. Might find something there. The GPS tracker is the best though.


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, and if you have any questionable pictures, try to get a copy of the original file. What many people do not realize about pictures taken with smart phones like the Droid is that the coordinates of where the picture was taken are encoded into the picture itself.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Just FYI since facebook is involved in all of this the original Android FB app is capable of messaging.
Also facebook just put out an iPhone app specifically for messaging through it`s system they may have put out an android version too so having a look at his phone for these two apps could maybe help.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you ! I've spent hours going over the phone bill. Nothing.
The lie detector and gps seem the best option at this point. 
I will however check the phone too, although I'm sure he can't possibly be that stupid at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

princesleia said:


> Thank you ! I've spent hours going over the phone bill. Nothing.
> The lie detector and gps seem the best option at this point.
> I will however check the phone too, although I'm sure he can't possibly be that stupid at this point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The VAR under his car seat is probably the best bet to find out if they`re still involved.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> You said he used google chat? Does that mean he has a google email as well? If so, gmail sometimes records Internet history even if the person is using settings to avoid their browser tracking their moves. OR if you accidentally left your gmail account logged in while he was searching you could have the Internet history on your account. Hopefully you'll be able to see threads that he posted on AM, be able to read them and figure out who OW is. It's been a couple of weeks since I've learned this, so I'd have to search for the information on how to find the history.
> 
> You should get a VAR and hide it where he's likely to talk to her. Eight month affairs don't usually end this quickly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel a little silly. What's a VAR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

Voice Activated Recorder.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Voice activated recorder. I'm having trouble with finding the gmail info. Using google, I found the thread that explained it, but when I click on the link it takes me to the site and not the thread. 

Here's a fancy trick using Facebook, if that was one of his ways to connect:


Originally Posted by Hijo:
Log into the account. In the upper right corner, click the little down arrow and go to "Account Settings".

On the account page, at the bottom is a link to download an archive. You may be asked to re-enter the password for the account. Depending upon the amount of data on the account, Facebook may take a while to collect the data and zip it up.

Between the time you request the archive and the time you actually download it, you need to watch the email account associated to the facebook account like a hawk. 

FACEBOOK WILL EMAIL A NOTIFICATION TO THAT EMAIL THAT "YOUR ARCHIVE IS READY FOR DOWNLOAD" WHEN IT COMPLETES THE ZIP FILE. Be ready to kill that email and remove it from trash immediately.

So, before you snag an archive from facebook, make sure you have full, uninterrupted access to the associated email and your WS is not monitoring the email. (Asleep, at work, etc).

Our ISP runs our email system through google. Google (gmail) has this neat thing called filters. I did the following:
set up a filter for all facebook mail to be forwarded to my account and then deleted from my wifes account (this happens as it arrives)
hide the "Trash" folder from her IMAP connections. She doesn't go to the website to read her email, she uses IMAP on the iphone and via outlook. The above deleted messages have a copy in "Trash", but she doesn't see them.
I've turned on maximum email notifications in her facebook setup so every little notification she gets (new comment, post, message, etc) is emailed to her email account (and then forwarded and deleted).

If your spouse is one to go in and mess with her facebook notification settings, this last may be a bit harder for you to do. If she is one that is expecting to get email notifications from facebook, you can do without deletion, just forward em. (no, it will not appear in "sent items" when it is done via a filter rule).

If your spouse is IT saavy, all bets are off. Good luck with that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

princesleia said:


> I feel a little silly. What's a VAR
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, I get all caught up in the acronyms.


Here`s a cheap VAR..

Walmart.com: Coby Voice-Activated Micro Cassette Recorder: iPods & MP3 Players


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> Our ISP runs our email system through google. Google (gmail) has this neat thing called filters. I did the following:
> set up a filter for all facebook mail to be forwarded to my account and then deleted from my wifes account (this happens as it arrives)
> hide the "Trash" folder from her IMAP connections. She doesn't go to the website to read her email, she uses IMAP on the iphone and via outlook. The above deleted messages have a copy in "Trash", but she doesn't see them.
> I've turned on maximum email notifications in her facebook setup so every little notification she gets (new comment, post, message, etc) is emailed to her email account (and then forwarded and deleted).


That`s cunning as all hell.

I hope my wife never has an affair, she`s so low tech she`d have to use pony express riders to communicate with the OM.
I`d have no way to catch her.

lol


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

You guys rule!! 
Thanks!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Also, I called a pi. 500 bucks just to find the ip address of the yahoo account. Guess I'm not doing that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tell us about what has been going on aside from not finding this b!itch

has your husband been transparent- allowing you access to his phone and passwords? in MC?


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

He's in therapy (as am I) he seems to have irrational bursts of sad emotions. Often a lot of crying. Always directed at himself and what a mess he has made. I'm convicted he feels bad, yet feel in my heart he's lying still. 
He has handed over everything. Phone, passwords, fb... You name it. Doesn't matter now though. Who in their right mind would still talk a few weeks after being caught? I'm sure they are both afraid. I know it will happen soon though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

don't be afraid to negotiate on these. some just shock you with that approach to make sure you are serious.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> don't be afraid to negotiate on these. some just shock you with that approach to make sure you are serious.


Lol. Shock is right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

princesleia said:


> Who in their right mind would still talk a few weeks after being caught?



you'd be surprised how often waywards continue to cheat after being caught, they often go "underground" which is why you have to be vigilant with keyloggers, VAR's and such

I wish you the best of luck and hope he stays no contact and does the heavy lifting to give the healing you need


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

princesleia said:


> He's in therapy (as am I) he seems to have irrational bursts of sad emotions. Often a lot of crying. Always directed at himself and what a mess he has made. I'm convicted he feels bad, yet feel in my heart he's lying still.
> He has handed over everything. Phone, passwords, fb... You name it. Doesn't matter now though. Who in their right mind would still talk a few weeks after being caught? I'm sure they are both afraid. I know it will happen soon though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Carry on turning the screws , have fortitude this will take time and a lot of resolve on your side , use the VAR to record everything he says to you.

He absolutely knows who the OW is and is doing everything to protect her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> Carry on turning the screws , have fortitude this will take time and a lot of resolve on your side , use the VAR to record everything he says to you.
> 
> He absolutely knows who the OW is and is doing everything to protect her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I would put money that its somebody you BOTH know. If this person was "far away" or not known to you, I don't know why he would protect her such - unless she is a co-worker, boss, etc.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What did she say when you talked to her? How did you talk to her? Phone/email?


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

I messaged her through yahoo in his account before he deleted it. She said that she did nothing wrong and to stay away from her family. 
She also said he doesnt know her name. Whatever. 
I thought the same thing, except she clearly was through AM and i don't know anyone on the west side. 
From reading the messages (before he deleted them) I know her kids name, what kind of car she has and her husband works from the house. Thats all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> you'd be surprised how often waywards continue to cheat after being caught, they often go "underground" which is why you have to be vigilant with keyloggers, VAR's and such
> 
> I wish you the best of luck and hope he stays no contact and does the heavy lifting to give the healing you need


Thank you for your kindness. It means a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

One final recommendation on a data search. Use Windows Explorer, enter to search for the screen name you listed above, set the search options to search in sub-folders and hidden folders. Have it look at all of the C: drive.

There's a chance that the screen name is in some sort of file somewhere on the C: drive. If it is, an email address or other contact data might be present. Computer programs leave lots of useless data files behind after use.


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

princesleia said:


> He's in therapy (as am I) he seems to have irrational bursts of sad emotions. Often a lot of crying. Always directed at himself and what a mess he has made. I'm convicted he feels bad, yet feel in my heart he's lying still.
> He has handed over everything. Phone, passwords, fb... You name it. Doesn't matter now though. Who in their right mind would still talk a few weeks after being caught? I'm sure they are both afraid. I know it will happen soon though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, he sounds like he's at least somewhat remorseful for the pain he's caused which is a good thing! In my case, my WW was blatant about the affair the whole time and never showed me any remorse. I think your husband is open to reconciliation and is starting to take some of the right steps. The question you need to answer now is though, what do YOU want? Be honest with yourself. Can you put in the work on YOUR side to help rebuild your marriage stronger than it was before? Remember, a marriage is between two people, and there were unmet needs on BOTH sides I can assure you of that. Granted, your husband made some BAD CHOICES and he owns the consequences 100% of those bad choices. They are NOT your fault. You may have helped lead him to the cliff (by not meeting his needs in the relationship) but he, and he alone, decided to jump. You could have jumped yourself and you didn't. Quite a few people do. Take some comfort in that. If you think you can address his unmet needs in reconciliation (and honestly WANT to) then you might be able to turn this around.

About the OW. Dropping an affair partner is hard. He's addicted. Breaking an addiction is a bumpy road and people fall down numerous times in the process. You need to see where his heart is. If he's really trying 1,000% then you'll know it and that effort he puts in to rebuilding will help you to be able to put in the effort you'll need to on your side to get past this (if that's what you want). For many, including myself, the pain of the affair is/was too much to overcome (especially when you DON'T see any significant effort from the otherside). Remember, ACTIONS are what matter. Talk is cheap. Believe half of what you hear and pay attention to only what he DOES.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

InFlux said:


> You know, he sounds like he's at least somewhat remorseful for the pain he's caused which is a good thing! In my case, my WW was blatant about the affair the whole time and never showed me any remorse. I think your husband is open to reconciliation and is starting to take some of the right steps. The question you need to answer now is though, what do YOU want? Be honest with yourself. Can you put in the work on YOUR side to help rebuild your marriage stronger than it was before? Remember, a marriage is between two people, and there were unmet needs on BOTH sides I can assure you of that. Granted, your husband made some BAD CHOICES and he owns the consequences 100% of those bad choices. They are NOT your fault. You may have helped lead him to the cliff (by not meeting his needs in the relationship) but he, and he alone, decided to jump. You could have jumped yourself and you didn't. Quite a few people do. Take some comfort in that. If you think you can address his unmet needs in reconciliation (and honestly WANT to) then you might be able to turn this around.
> 
> 
> About the OW. Dropping an affair partner is hard. He's addicted. Breaking an addiction is a bumpy road and people fall down numerous times in the process. You need to see where his heart is. If he's really trying 1,000% then you'll know it and that effort he puts in to rebuilding will help you to be able to put in the effort you'll need to on your side to get past this (if that's what you want). For many, including myself, the pain of the affair is/was too much to overcome (especially when you DON'T see any significant effort from the otherside). Remember, ACTIONS are what matter. Talk is cheap. Believe half of what you hear and pay attention to only what he DOES.


Wise words. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a few ways to restore internet history, even if a program has been used to delete it.... You can do a system restore to a certian date. I how ever do not recommend a full restore unless a last resort.

You can use these programs to restore.
File Recover | Deleted Files Recovery, Restore Files
Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download
www.acesoft.net/wssetup.exe

always do a deep scan, it will take a lot longer, but you will get more by doing so. You may even get user names. It will show all the site he has visited.

You may even find her profile page from his deleted internet history.

I hope this helps you to find out who she is.

I forgot to ask is it possible that they called each other? you did say that your husband never exchanged numbers with her. I am just thinking that if you can get her number from call logs (if they did indeed call one another.) you can find out who she is. You can do a reverse search of her phone number, it does cost money to get the info, but well worth it.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

he may have cheated with someone he knows as was said but was also chatting with ppl on am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

And definitely blast her to her husband. He deserves to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

One final recommendation to find out who she is. Take a piece of paper and write "Tell me what her name is now!" on it. Then, while he's sleeping naked, paper cut his scrotum with the paper. When he wakes up screaming in pain, hold a bottle of lemon juice over his scrotum and tell him to remain perfectly still or the lemon juice will be applied. Then show him the piece of paper with the words in plain sight. Listen to the bird sing.


----------



## princesleia (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!! Thank you!
They spoke from his work phone which he no longer has ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InFlux (Oct 30, 2011)

HerToo said:


> One final recommendation to find out who she is. Take a piece of paper and write "Tell me what her name is now!" on it. Then, while he's sleeping naked, paper cut his scrotum with the paper. When he wakes up screaming in pain, hold a bottle of lemon juice over his scrotum and tell him to remain perfectly still or the lemon juice will be applied. Then show him the piece of paper with the words in plain sight. Listen to the bird sing.


Remind me not to get on your bad side!


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

tacoma said:


> 8 months?
> 
> He knows her name, he`s lying to you and probably still ****ing her.
> 
> ...


absofreakinlutly!!!
:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

princesleia said:


> Wise words. Thank you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He sounds like he is very remorseful that he got caught. If he were remorseful about cheating on you he would completely cut all ties by telling you who she is, and everything else you want to know. You have every right to know this. He is protecting her, not you, and keeping his options open so he can do it again. In your situation I would file for a D. You have no basis for a sound marriage with someone who can't bring himself to be honest with you about something so vital to your healing process.


----------

